# DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Dish Antenna Installation Instructions



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

I found this page with video's , pdf of installing the new directv antenna:
DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 Compression
HD Programming (AT9)
antenna.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=AT59

http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

..

This is not your fathers directv satellite dish ... !

I think I'm gonna have to break down and get a signal finder.....I've been able to try/experiment my older 3 LNB model.


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

The same video(s) can be seen on D*'s CH 578; Check it out: 

It's called the "KaKu Video Broadcast." It's a half hour long presentation dealing with the alignment (aiming) of the new AT9 5 LNB dish, and it's on at the top of each hour. It alternates with a presentation called "DVR Plus" which deals with the mounting of D* dishes (eve mounts, chimney mounts, balcony mounts, roof mounts, etc.). 

It sure is much nicer to see it on your TV rather than on a computer monitor. Also much easier to pause, rewind, etc. to revue certain sections of the presentation. I made a recording of it on my HR10 DVR for future reference. Grab it while you can...


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

578: Channel not available.

In fact, I can't even find it in the channel listing to enable it in the "Channels You Receive"...


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

disco said:


> 578: Channel not available. In fact, I can't even find it in the channel listing to enable it in the "Channels You Receive"...


Channel 578 does not show up in the guide listings. It's a D* "hidden" channel for instructing installers. A friendly D* CSR from tech support told me about it. Enter the channel manually with your remote. This channel is not on 24/7, it was on yesterday afternoon when I posted this info. Right now it's 8:00 AM MST and it is definitely on (I'm actually watching it). I have no idea what the schedule is, all I can suggest is just tune in at various times during the day and sooner or later you'll get "lucky."


----------

